# Did he seal the deal?



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 26, 2012)

Today I bred my Rhinelander doe to my English Spot mix buck today. I placed the doe in his caged and she ran a bit around the cage but she was ready to breed. However, the buck done his thang but didn't fall over and grunt. Why do they do this? Is she successively  bred?


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 26, 2012)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Today I bred my Rhinelander doe to my English Spot mix buck today. I placed the doe in his caged and she ran a bit around the cage but she was ready to breed. However, the buck done his thang but didn't fall over and grunt. Why do they do this? Is she successively  bred?


Maybe and maybe not. I would try again. Best in the morning and again in the evening.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright, well I tried two times today, should I try again tomorrow?

Why does he fall over after mating a while, then grunt?


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 26, 2012)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Alright, well I tried two times today, should I try again tomorrow?
> 
> Why does he fall over after mating a while, then grunt?


He does that when he gets it, got it.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright, so if he doesn't fall he didn't successfully breed?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 26, 2012)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Alright, so if he doesn't fall he didn't successfully breed?


More than likely.


----------

